# Number Plate



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Just bought a cherished plate, the 710 is NOT HAPPY!

sam


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic...!


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful!

Mine's: M12 HGW

Supposed to look like "Mr. HGW"


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

sssammm said:


> Just bought a cherished plate, the 710 is NOT HAPPY!
> 
> sam


Not surprised. You had a good one anyway if I remember.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

sssammm said:


> Just bought a cherished plate, the 710 is NOT HAPPY!
> 
> sam


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL - Ive still got 3 UK ones I should sell since it seems im not comming back...


----------

